# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  I had sex with Megan Fox

## Midrev

It all started with a picture of megan fox I thought, what if I think about her all the time when Im tired in bed and thinking of her naked so that was the only thing I thought about as I fell asleep I dreamed some strange dreams I only remember little what they were about and I do not think it's important to tell you guys, but then it happened I was in a forest it was a quite sunny day and I saw megan fox , I knew immediately that I was dreaming, because what the hell would megan fox do in a forest, so I knew I was dreaming but I thought that it is possible this is what I think of every dream that anything is possible it will never happen if you do not belive, so I went up to her and said hey, she said hey then she said that she lived in a hotel near the forest, and she asked if I wanted to go with her ​​and I said yes, of course I went with her to the hotel when we arrived so I sat down on the couch, she went to the refrigerator and took out a Coke to me and and I drank the coke it felt so real and we just started making out she started to pull down her panties, and I don't want to give you to much details about what happend later, but then i woke up and that must be the best dream I've ever had, so guys anything is possible just continue dreaming :Shades wink: . [Sorry for my bad english]

----------


## paigeyemps

Lol congrats bro  :Party: 

**moved to Lucid Experiences**

----------


## SystematicAlec

Today I had an odd dream, I had a boner the whole dream and I was seeing my facebook female friends in sexy christmas clothes and playing with their presents.. (I wasnt lucid)

----------


## Midrev

Thank you  ::D:

----------


## Midrev

Thats kinda a boring dream..

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

And i had sex with the young Dolph Lundgren lol, this was a few years ago.... not in my dj which i started just last year.  ::lol:: 

What woman wouldn't want this?  :wink2:  dolph-lundgren-342.jpg

----------


## Ginsan

Dayum dude that's so hot!!
I wanna bang Kate Upton or have sex with her as a hot girl myself = D

----------


## Midrev

You can do it, in a dream everything is possible it's your imagination and you can bang who ever you want  :wink2:

----------


## Ginsan

haha I know  :tongue2:   I have just read the hot adventure of Hyu about Game of Thrones, Sex, Hibiscus girl and DAYUM I'm jealous xD  Over the last couple of years I've had some ld's and a year ago I have even kept a dream journal (then I wasn't thinking about sex as much as now though  ::D: ) but I have a serious lack of determination and consistency.. This sex thing is a great motivator though xD  After reading some of Hyu's DJs I realized I should get more dream control and stability and awareness before I can engage in out of this world sexyness  :Sad:   I'm impatient but I have hope! A few days ago I induced a sex dream (I think it was non-lucid) by autosuggestion. I just made an account in here and this website is a nice motivation too ^^   :smiley:

----------


## Midrev

Where you aware that it was a dream when it happend?

----------


## Midrev

One thing I do is that I don't get too excited or it will never happen i'll just stay calm and let it flow  ::D:

----------


## Ginsan

i'm not sure.. I do remember it was a green eyed girl with middle sized you know whats but I'm not sure whether I was lucid or not.. I'll dwell on it tonight maybe I will figure something out. 1 question: Has anyone ever tried to become a girl and have lesbien sex?? Or is there an interesting thread about it? o.0  
hhahaha 1 hour since I joined this community and all I ever talk about is SEX xD  Please forgive me people I will post more interesting stuff as I get better  :tongue2:

----------


## AURON

I gotta admit I'm a little jealous. Most of my lucid sex is really fucked up.

----------


## Shrek

I don't get what everyone sees in Megan Fox, she's really not that attractive... Pictures &#38; Photos of Megan Fox - IMDb

----------


## Darkmatters

This is what I see in her:








And of course the original classic - the image that launched her carreer:



But of course it all comes down to personal preference. One man''s trash is another man's treasure. To me, when she looks good (which isn't always) she epitomises this super hot earthy American Indian chick vibe along with the ultra-physical tomboy thing.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Too skinny :\ plus i didn't like her remark about Marilyn monroe.

----------


## Shrek

She was pretty hot pre-plastic surgery, but even before all her operations she was overrated

----------


## Lahzo

Did her disgusting horse thumb ruin it? It would've ruined it for me.

----------


## Darkmatters

Pe-surgery Megan Fox is the only one who's existence I acknowledge.

----------


## Shrek

> Pe-surgery Megan Fox is the only one who's existence I acknowledge.



What was once beautiful is now destroyed by fame and greed.  Time to move on

----------


## Darkmatters

In our dreams she's whatever we want her to be  :Cheeky:

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

> What was once beautiful is now destroyed by fame and greed.  Time to move on



 ::laughhard::

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

> In our dreams she's whatever we want her to be



unless it's a DC that we can't argue with lol

----------


## Hypertrophy

You should try misa campo, alexis ren, Antonia iacobescu
if you think THAT was the best dream ever, if that does not work out take 'em all at once
gotta help a bro out to stay motivated once in a while ;D

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

> You should try misa campo, alexis ren, Antonia iacobescu
> if you think THAT was the best dream ever, if that does not work out take 'em all at once
> gotta help a bro out to stay motivated once in a while ;D



 LMFAO!  ::lmao::

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> And i had sex with the young Dolph Lundgren lol, this was a few years ago.... not in my dj which i started just last year. 
> 
> What woman wouldn't want this?  Attachment 4184




ME! (I wouldn't).  He looks sunburnt and like he loves himself too much...

Congrats op!  I personally have dreams now and then with a celeb, but it's been a while.  Like Hilary duff when I liked her when I was little, and drake and josh from the show.  They were my babysitters...

----------


## Shrek

I'm going to dream of Krysten Ritter  :smiley:

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

> ME! (I wouldn't).  He looks sunburnt and like he loves himself too much...
> 
> Congrats op!  I personally have dreams now and then with a celeb, but it's been a while.  Like Hilary duff when I liked her when I was little, and drake and josh from the show.  They were my babysitters...



I actually said when he was young, are you referring to him now? lol....
if not then you are nuts lol....so what if he's ignorant....at least i had him in a dream ;P

----------


## Darkmatters

> unless it's a DC that we can't argue with lol



Hahaha yeah - I got c*ck blocked pretty good by Kaley Cuoco the other night!!  :Voodoo Doll: 

Also - ROFLMFAO at how everybody starts talking about the actual person!!

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Btw, guys, do you only (if you do) like Megan Fox because she's hot?  I always hear how girls think she is so shallow... I don't know enough about her to think either way (Nd obviously ima girl. And I'm straight...).

----------


## Ginsan

There are too many babes on the internet to check out their personalities  :tongue2:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> There are too many babes on the internet to check out their personalities



 But this is 'the girl' xD.

And she isn't just an Internet girl, she's an actress.

----------


## Ginsan

Hmm I don't think she's _da_ girl, she isn't even THAT hot.. And I don't watch movies so much so I didn't even know she was an actress. She is kinda popular though. When I googled to find this thread I found like 5/6 other people doing sexy stuff to her in ld's. Knowing the character doesn't make anyone look better. And even if it does, we just use the images to feed our horny brains so isn't it better not to like her character (or at least not know it)?  :tongue2:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Lol.  I only said the girl, because she's the only I constantly of hear in this context.

----------


## Darkmatters

> But this is 'the girl' xD.
> 
> And she isn't just an Internet girl, she's an actress.



Sigh there you go, talking about the actual person (or rather, what we _think_ we know about the actual person, if we can separate it from her screen persona and from rumors etc). Plus, you can dream of Megan Fox or you can dream of one of her characters. There's a big difference. 

Lucid dream sex is less than a one night stand - who cares about personality (as long as they way she's being in your dream isn't repulsive). You're not marrying her or even dating her. It' more like a more realistic animated sex doll, though sometimes they do things that totally ruin the mood. In my case I think it was my actual thoughts about Kaley's personality (what I think I know of it) that killed my dream - I need to work on my dream control.  :Shades wink:

----------


## Ginsan

haha that sucks xD  The actions of dc's are more mysterious than dark matter.. But what's up with Megan Fox? What are the rumors and what makes her so awesome?

----------


## Shrek

I mean when a bunch of guys agree on "the girl" I have high standards.  Like Lindsay Lohan before she did all the drugs, she was insanely hot.  But with Meghan Fox theres like tons of other girls just as hot as her on the internet, I guess in this day and age you have the ability to see so many girls there is no "one girl" anymore, its all just a matter of preference.  Apparently megan fox is still attractive even after all her plastic surgeries, personally I wouldn't want to have sex with basically a life size barbie doll seeing how much plastic is on that girl, but some guys are attracted to that kind of dumb girl that stuffs herself full of silicone and plastic.  Personally IF i was into that kind of thing I'd just get a sex doll, it's basically the same thing.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> haha that sucks xD  The actions of dc's are more mysterious than dark matter.. But what's up with Megan Fox? What are the rumors and what makes her so awesome?




Yes, this!  I'm just sayin since I'm not a guy, I don't know of others that. Are mentioned.  There are more, but this is the only one I've heard of xD.

----------


## Darkmatters

> What are the rumors



The only ones I know are that she's shallow, selfish and bitchy. But then so are a lot of the sexah people. 





> and what makes her so awesome?



I refer you to the pics I posted on page 1. Of course sexah is in the eye of the beholder - you either dig her or you don't.

----------


## Ginsan

Well uhh the first picture shows some naked girl covering 1% of her body to get into the non-nude category, trying to look horny (and failing), selling herself as a sex object and the other 2 pictures show a face that's so insanely stuffed with make-up that you wonder if it is playing hide and seek  :tongue2: 
To CoudlessSky, I don't read into anyone's character, when I'm laying in bed sleepless and bored I just find some names (or remember some), google them and after 5 minutes I'm done and fall asleep after about 15 minutes  :smiley:   The girls who lower themselves to sex objects in order to make a living or to be popular will be seen as sex objects and not as human beings with character, fair enough right? Lots of girls who start as pretty actors end up making sexy fotoshoots and spreading every single picture on the internet, wheres the dignity? They are probably pushed by big numbered paychecks and the media and stuff but girls c'mon, is that all you got? I think grace, dignity, some self-respect are the most attractive things about girls, intelligence comes after those. 

Cheers, Ginsan  ::D:

----------


## Shrek

> Well uhh the first picture shows some naked girl covering 1% of her body to get into the non-nude category, trying to look horny (and failing), selling herself as a sex object and the other 2 pictures show a face that's so insanely stuffed with make-up that you wonder if it is playing hide and seek 
> To CoudlessSky, I don't read into anyone's character, when I'm laying in bed sleepless and bored I just find some names (or remember some), google them and after 5 minutes I'm done and fall asleep after about 15 minutes   The girls who lower themselves to sex objects in order to make a living or to be popular will be seen as sex objects and not as human beings with character, fair enough right? Lots of girls who start as pretty actors end up making sexy fotoshoots and spreading every single picture on the internet, wheres the dignity? They are probably pushed by big numbered paychecks and the media and stuff but girls c'mon, is that all you got? I think grace, dignity, some self-respect are the most attractive things about girls, intelligence comes after those. 
> 
> Cheers, Ginsan



Im not saying to examine her character, but her beauty just got ruined by the plastic surgery.  Natural beauty is always ruined by surgical implants

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Ah, I think I get the whole Megan Fox thing now! She is just some random hot firl that guys think of, which isn't necessarily better or worse than other girls look wise, she is just the one that often comes to,mind!

----------


## Darkmatters

> Ah, I think I get the whole Megan Fox thing now! She is just some random hot firl that guys think of, which isn't necessarily better or worse than other girls look wise, she is just the one that often comes to,mind!



BINGO!!!  ::goodjob2:: 

She's just another hot chick celebrity. They come in all flavors, some of which appeal to different people.

----------


## Ginsan

> Ah, I think I get the whole Megan Fox thing now! She is just some random hot firl that guys think of, which isn't necessarily better or worse than other girls look wise, she is just the one that often comes to,mind!



hahaha you got it right xD  Gongratulations on solving your mystery  :tongue2:

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> hahaha you got it right xD  Gongratulations on solving your mystery



I just didn't think that at first because i never find some RL guy to mess with im my dreams...  And i didn't think others would want to. unless they're like completely in love with a celeb. I mean, you ca think of your 'soul mate' in a drea better than any celeb or porn star.

----------


## Ginsan

> I just didn't think that at first because i never find some RL guy to mess with im my dreams...  And i didn't think others would want to. unless they're like completely in love with a celeb. I mean, you ca think of your 'soul mate' in a drea better than any celeb or porn star.



True. Someone on this forum said that dream characters are unrealistically perfect in every single way. Ofcourse that's pretty awesome if you want to go on adventures along with the hero you admire, have sex with someone whose looks are out of this world and do all sorts of stuff. But in a relationship the ups and downs, the dedication and constant effort are what makes them good. 
And you don't have to be completely in love with someone in order to mess with them  :tongue2:   Just blowing off steam after a tiring day by banging a hot seems pretty good to me

----------


## Hawk38

> I knew immediately that I was dreaming, because what the hell would megan fox do in a forest



I didn't know I was dreaming when I encountered a cat-sized, talking moth so that's pretty good going  :Oh noes:

----------


## OneirosOnkelos

I thought this part was funny: "I knew immediately that I was dreaming, because what the hell would megan fox do in a forest?" I thought I was going to read, "Because what the hell are the odds of Megan Fox being within my vicinity?"

----------


## Darkmatters

^ THIS! Lol, we already know she hangs out in forests - we saw that in Jennifer's Body  ::lol:: . Which incidentally is probably what made her show up in a forest dream schema.

----------


## willeex

Hahah that's awesome man  ::D:  Glad you got that Lucid dream, sounds pretty cool  :wink2: !

I remember in my latest LD I wanted to explore shit, nothing sexual. Then sexy girls walked passed me all the time giving me sexy looks like they wanted me. 
But I didn't want to have sex because I wanted to try other shit. But they kept coming and I got a boner and I flew away and then I woke up -.-...

----------


## Shansey

> In our dreams she's whatever we want her to be



Again I am new to this forum, so I am not  sure if such sexist comments that I and other women might find offensive are allowed??

I have had many lucid drreams  where I have had sex, but would not  find the need to  name names (ok if you must)..but to then post pictures of that person :Eek: 

Are your dreams not enough?

Shansey

----------


## Darkmatters

You can't censor people's dreams - and if this forum would censor our ability to talk about them then what would be the use of it as a dream forum? I mean of course we try not to say anything too vulgar, but everyone dreams about celebrities, and some of those dreams are erotic. The thing to keep in mind is that it wasn't really Megan Fox - it was a dream character. So who is going to be offended exactly? And if the dream character in his mind (which is actually only some part of himself) is offended by having sex with him, then how should all the people he's murdered or worse feel? And how should we all feel about what some of our dream characters have done to US??!!?!   ::shock::  :Oh noes: 

I've been raped, tortured, and far far worse in many dreams. I never tried to file a lawasuit against any of my dream characters for it, nor would I know how to go about it...

Are you angry about the guy who actually had dream sex with her, or just the fact that I said in our dreams we can see her at her most attractive? And what about the people who actually did say offensive things about the _real_ Megan Fox?   :Uhm:

----------

